# My new set up! Again



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi,

In a space of 3 weeks I have upgraded my set up from using an Delonghi EC155 with pre-ground beans to a MC2 and yesterday my Gaggia Classic...










I am very happy with the set up and hopefully I wont have to upgrade for a while! But I am on the look out for a new tamper







theres always something!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Great little set up. I lived my classic and I will definitely miss it. I managed to hold out three years before upgrading from that!


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks, I feel like I can make great coffee now....


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice, that will keep you occupied for a good while longer than the Delonghi I suspect


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome Stuart! I saw your pic in the DSOL thread and thought "when did he get the classic?!". That setup should keep you in good coffee for a while


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Deffo get a decent tamper!

Cant see any scales either?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Not often that I see the machine dwarfed by cups - or are they buckets???


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Super latte cups, the sort my wife has, 10oz of milk and still complains its too strong (facepalm)


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Same setup I started with.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> Not often that I see the machine dwarfed by cups - or are they buckets???


I think there the spare hoppers for the grinder, nice....... Funky...


----------

